# مساعدة في تركيبه للصابون الشفاف القطع



## fadiza17 (9 مايو 2013)

اخواني ارجو المساعدة بايجاد تركيبه لتصنيع قطع الصابون الشفاف ( صابون الجليسرين ) ضروري جدا ولكم الشكر


----------



## fadiza17 (10 مايو 2013)

اخواني لو سمحتم ساعدوني


----------

